# My name is Kevin and I am very new to this site's community



## KevB (Jul 11, 2007)

Hello guys! My name is Kevin. I am a 22 year old African American male who has been suffering with depersonalization since I was 16. I am so sorry that most of us on this site have to go through this because I understand how tough and devastating DP can be. I just had to drop my nursing major today because of it. Anyway, I hope you guys will take out the time to get to know me. I have information on what distracts and may help a DP suffering how to cope with these horrible and traumatic symptoms.. Remember guys, it's all in your head, but to our DP imaginations, it's hard to excape the feeling that it is. Please feel free free to post back to me or messege me if any of you need someone there to chat with. Remember guys! we are all friends here trying to cope and help each other with this situation!


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2007)

Hello Lomns... Welcome to the site =).


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2007)

I look forward to hearing your suggestions :wink:

Greg


----------



## ohelp (May 22, 2007)

hey there


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi Kevin. You sound nice, I look forward to hearing some of your ideas.

8)


----------



## lilu (Jul 24, 2007)

welcome!


----------

